# Flesh wound..



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well since i've added the cherry shrimp the black phantom's have become much more territorial to eachother, looks like one of them may have injured itself on its side. Its a spec of a wound, but it may have gone fungal. Its no cotton like texture or anything, just white, so im hoping its just the torn flesh gone white. The fish itself is not acting likes its sick and chases away any fish that encroaches on her territory.

Question is, if its fungal, does it spread? Either way i wont be treating the tank, i just want to know if i should wait it out or rid myself of the fish early


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

try adding some salt?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take the fish out and try to salt him. I had a fish that started with a cut and then got a very bad fungus that killed him. Good luck, I would try with the little guy


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I think that if it is fungal, it will not spread to healthy fish.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> I think that if it is fungal, it will not spread to healthy fish.


+2
Had my dumb oscar that bumps into things weekly with scars weekly! Always have a white patch and heals within the day or two! I usually dun treat anything and just do a 20% water change for a few days in a row~ And it just heals up nicely, as I honestly never seen anyone else in the tank get it!

Good luck~


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

salt and melafix is a good one.. dosent harm anything


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> salt and melafix is a good one.. dosent harm anything


Agreed on that.. it really doesn't hurt... unless ur treating a big tank.. it gets costly!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lol yea.. i did that once with my 150gal tank.. still wasnt that bad tho.. all cuz i suspected some fin rot


----------

